# Not sure what to do...



## Rusty Shackleford

OK well so far I can't even get a store to hire me part time for retail work, even seasonal. The owner of the pizza joint up the street has asked me a few times to drive for him. When he asked me first, I had to say no since my car was in pieces in the driveway. The next time they called me to see if I wanted to drive for them last Friday and Saturday nights. The car was fixed by then, but 2 things prevented me from saying yes, being that I had JUST fixed the car a few days prior, and wanted to make sure teh part would last, but mainly Lith was just getting home from her surgery and I wanted to be at home with her. So what do you think? Should I go for it, and tell him that I will drive for him? It seems the only way that I'm gonna pull any money in. The car is lacking on maintenance right now, actually both of them are, but the money I might make will help with that and I can get both back tip-top eventually. I am strongly considering this as Christmas is coming up on us like a freight train, and nobody else will even hire me. They either filled the position already, or, like where I WANT to get back in, Tractor Supply, they are on hiring freezes due to this shitty economy. The owner of the pizza joint, Sal, has always been good to us, and is a very nice man. It's just that, me being me, I am afraid that if I do drive for him, that something will go wrong, i.e., car breaks down again, the money isn't worth it, blah blah. I am thinking of going up to his shop today to tell him that if he still wants me, he's got me. What do you all think?


----------



## Cowboy

Yeppers I would go for it Rusty , you need to quit worrying about things beyond your control such as what might happen and just jump in head first . You will never know until you try .

   I have a relative that started out delivering for a local pizza joint 12 years ago and he now owns that one and has started 2 other ones in neighboring small towns . He aint rich and these are far from pizza huts but still he has done well . He certainlly never expected to get where he has today when he started and bitched about it the first year or so , but he stuck it out . I aint aying it will happen in your case or if you would even want it to , just saying anything is posible.   Afterall look who you have for a POTUS .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think that's what I'm gonna do, Cowpoke. At this point, I guess it's best to take what I can get. Even if it isn't ideal.


----------



## BigAl RIP

You gotta start somewhere Rusty . I would be upfront and tell the owner that your car is getting a little tired but you are willing to take the Job if he will try you out . 
  As a retired boss all I can say is the "squeaky wheel gets the grease" . Meaning that if you keep showing up and asking nicely  to be considered for the job you will have a better chance of getting it .

   Most of all , Don't sit on your ass waiting to be told what to do . There is always work that needs to be done so show some insight and you might be running the place by Christmas !!
 Good Luck !


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thanks, Al. Thing is, I already have the job lol. I just gotta make a definate decision that I want it. That's where I always screw myself. I can never decide...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Thanks, Al. Thing is, I already have the job lol. I just gotta make a definate decision that I want it.* That's where I always screw myself. I can never decide...*


 

 Rusty , Read that part I bolded in your statement . 


    You better decide or be ready to stay exactly where you are now . Sitting on the fence will not get you ahead in life . I say GO FOR IT !!!!


  Now get going buddy !!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Already did. Gonna go up and chat with him in a bit. wish me luck.


----------



## Trakternut

Luck, Rusty!


----------



## Cowboy

Best of luck Rusty , a little tip , dont eat all the damn pizza .


----------



## muleman RIP

Ask Sal if the pay goes up a little if gas goes over $4 a gallon. That is the one thing you need to watch on those type of delivery jobs. Good luck!


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, customers get pretty pissed when they pay $18 for an empty box.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

So in less than 4 hours I will be delivering pizzas..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey billyboy, he is actually paying pretty good. damn near minimum wage. Which is alot better than Golden Crust offered me to drive for them


----------



## muleman RIP

Cool! Watch speeding around the burgs. They look for those pizza signs and love to nail them for stop signs. So I have heard from some local cops.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I know not of any sign that will be on my roof, (not that it matters with the condition of the paint, anyway,  ) but good news! No uni. I can just wear whatever the hell I want.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I know not of any sign that will be on my roof, (not that it matters with the condition of the paint, anyway,  ) but good news! No uni. I can just wear whatever the hell I want.


WRONG! You need to maintain a pleasant look and be courteous to suck nice tips out of the customers. Watch your language as well. Polite and dressed proper will get repeat customers and tips. Put some money aside for the tax man as well. They treat you like a waitress at filing time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I will dress nice. Not gonna go out in a pair of roached out sweatpants and a wife beater, ffs 

Nice jeans, and a clean shirt go a long way. That's also my entire wardrobe hahaha.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> Best of luck Rusty , a little tip , dont eat all the damn pizza .


 
This is gonna be my biggest hurdle


----------



## Keltin

Congrats Rusty! That's awesome! 

Just be careful when the MILFs start ordering "extra anchovies"!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This could get fun, folks. I might have to start another epic thread concerning the Adventures of the Rusty Pizza Boy


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Good Luck Rusty !!!!!!! You'll do good if he can keep the pies rolling out the door.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thanks folks.


Time to showcae my delivery outfit for tonight


----------



## Cowboy

Lookin good Rusty , dont forget some folks probably take offence to food being delivered to them from someone thats smoking a cigarette . Not that you dont know that or would do it .


----------



## Cowboy

Oh Yea , dont forget if something dont look right it probablly aint so watch yer butt . That aint the safest type job out there these days . Good luck and hope you rake in the tips .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> Lookin good Rusty , dont forget some folks probably take offence to food being delivered to them from someone thats smoking a cigarette . Not that you dont know that or would do it .


 
Oh, Cowpoke, I won't lol.



Cowboy said:


> Oh Yea , dont forget if something dont look right it probablly aint so watch yer butt . That aint the safest type job out there these days . Good luck and hope you rake in the tips .


 
Yeah, but the area around here is not violent at all. Worst I would probably have to deal with is high teens or drunk people.


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> Cool! Watch speeding around the burgs. They look for those pizza signs and love to nail them for stop signs. So I have heard from some local cops.





Rusty Shackleford said:


> This could get fun, folks. I might have to start another epic thread concerning the Adventures of the Rusty Pizza Boy




When my cousin was newly divorced, he rented an apartment on a busy road.  This was in the days of the "30-minute or less" delivery time, or the customer got his pizza free. 

He'd wait til he saw the cops had a speed trap set up and call for delivery. Every time, the  pizza delivery guy would get nabbed for a speeding ticket which took some time, so, my cousin got his pizza free.

He did tip the driver a few $$$ to help defray the fine.  

Wiley son-of-a-gun.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> When my cousin was newly divorced, he rented an apartment on a busy road. This was in the days of the "30-minute or less" delivery time, or the customer got his pizza free.
> 
> He'd wait til he saw the cops had a speed trap set up and call for delivery. Every time, the pizza delivery guy would get nabbed for a speeding ticket which took some time, so, my cousin got his pizza free.
> 
> He did tip the driver a few $$$ to help defray the fine.
> 
> Wiley son-of-a-gun.


 I bet he is a democrat.


----------



## Lithium

ok so rusty started his new job 2 hours ago..havent heard anything from him.. hope things are going ok.


----------



## muleman RIP

Do you know a bail bondsman?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lithium said:


> ok so rusty started his new job 2 hours ago..havent heard anything from him.. hope things are going ok.


Hopefully that means he's busy.


----------



## Lithium

Just got a text from him! He is now allowed phones on the job... I guess they mean no texting. Anyway he gets off in one hour!


----------



## Cowboy

Lithium said:


> Just got a text from him! He is now allowed phones on the job... I guess they mean no texting. Anyway he gets off in one hour!


 Maybe I'm just old fashioned but , the first day at a new job aint the time to be calling or texting . Maybe thats why so many are unemployed these days . 

  I guess I just dont understand whats wrong with waiting untill he gets home to share how his first day went . Just because you can dont mean its the best idea if you want to keep a job . Sorry I just dont get it . but I hope it all went great.


----------



## tommu56

Rusty one (well maybe more than one) word of caution my son was driving for a Pizza joint after he got out of the service going to school.

He got hit once rear ended the hitters insurance company took care of the damage and no injury's (lucky in my opinion).

He hit a car and totaled his the pizza place covered his medical bills and the $500.00 deductible. The insurance co said the car wasn't worth what his loan was for,  they finally did pay it off but it took a couple months of screaming.

He had no car, the insurance dropped him and cant afford another car down payment and loan and the assigned risk insurance.

He is driving our old clunker on assigned  risk like $3000 a year for liability only we told him no delivery's with "our" car so he is working in the pizza shop.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well it went alright. Not sure how long I will keep it. I guess as long as my car can take it. Tommu, that sucks. That's the one thing that worries me with a job like this.


----------



## muleman RIP

Keep track of your mileage with a cheap notebook. All it needs to be is one of those wire bound jobs where you write the date and start and stop miles. Tax man will figure out your allowable rate against your wages and tips.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Why involve the tax man?


----------



## muleman RIP

Cause you will get a 1099 for the wages unless it is strictly cash.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Strictly cash.


----------



## pirate_girl

Congrats Rusty Pizza Boy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Wee. Lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I was lookin foward to coming home, having a beer or two, and watching the game. By the time I got home, it was shower, bottle of water, and last couple innings, lol. Tuckered me out.


----------



## Keltin

Good job Rusty! How'd you like it? Meet any MILFs wanting extra anchoives????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL no


----------



## Lia

Good luck Rusty. I would imagine that a Pizza Guy gets a lot of tips, and that will boost your wage pretty good I would think. 

I always thought that those sort of jobs came with a company vehicle tho.


----------



## Galvatron

congrats my friend....keep up the good work and lay off the pizza you do not want to destroy that figure you have worked so hard on....













..














..















..















..
















..















..


----------



## Galvatron

i can see it now


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn, those are both funny as hell!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty will never get the same tips as my pizza girl gets.....grrrrrrrrr


what have you got Rusty that would make me want you over her?????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well you only want her so you can borrow her outfit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lia said:


> Good luck Rusty. I would imagine that a Pizza Guy gets a lot of tips, and that will boost your wage pretty good I would think.
> 
> I always thought that those sort of jobs came with a company vehicle tho.


 
Tips come and go. Depends on the person. Got some good ones last night, and some not so good ones.



Galvatron said:


> i can see it now


 
 And don't you ever forget it!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Well you only want her so you can borrow her outfit



if that what it takes to make her take it off then yea i am guilty


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Tips come and go. Depends on the person. Got some good ones last night, and some not so good ones.



were they...

buy a new car???

quit smoking???

have a bath???

stop eating my pizza???

dont drink and drive???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Smartass!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Smartass!



i just know you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i just know nothing


 
How true.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i am .



never mind you will find out one day what your arse was intended for....poor confused kid


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dammit I knew this was gonna be a problem.

He has a problem with me not being able to work until 6pm Mon-Fri. I told him 5 fucking times about that, and eh scheduled me to start at 4pm. I don't think this is gonna last very long.


----------



## muleman RIP

So you are not going back?


----------



## Doc

Hey Rusty, I'm hungry, bring me a pizza.
I should be in your earthquake delivery area.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dunno, we will see. Looks like he might have me on fri-sat-sun duty for a while. that's how he has me this week, I am not doing all three every weekend. fuck that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well I found something out tonight. He says I am his best driver. His words? "Muthafucka you fast!" 

He sent the other guy home and gave me all the deliveries because I am just that damn good. I also got to take home a half a cheese pizza, and two big hunks of fresh bread. Oh yes, he knows how to keep a driver happy. Treats me real good. Still not having the best of nights. When I got there tonight, I had three deliveries waiting for me, and I got through them before the other guy got done one. I don't know what that kid's problem is, or why he is so slow, but I can bang out the deliveries all while NOT driving like an asshole. Hmm. Anyway, I guess I'll hang on to this job for a while. Hopefully soon the deliveries will be getting better as word spreads that we do it now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like it is working out for you for now. Glad to hear that. And free food is always good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Heck yeah! With all they try to feed me when I'm workin, (remember, true blood Italians, straight from Sicily,) I will hit 250#s by November


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well this actually lasted longer than expected...


...but it's over now.


----------



## Doc

You quit?   Two jobs can be rough on ya for sure, but it helps you to catch up on finances.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah, he pissed me off.  So I'm done. Was getting tired of it anyway.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck in finding something else Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm not looking for something else just yet. Going to enjoy a couple weekend evenings at home first lol


----------



## Catavenger

do you get free pizza?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Not anymore!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well your Furd will last a little longer when you are ramming around delivering Pizza.


----------

